

Bret Victor: Media for Thinking the Unthinkable - zodiac
http://vimeo.com/67076984

======
pwang
Great stuff from Bret, as always.

It's interesting to me (and I imagine that it's frustrating for him) that he
has been trying to hammer home the same core concepts and principles for years
now, but many people fixate on certain small aspects of what he's trying to
say, and miss the broader picture painted by his website and various
demonstrations on there.

------
chrbutler
Wow!

